# TWTR - Twitter, Inc.



## stockGURU (7 November 2013)

The Twitter IPO is being touted by CNN Money as "The year's most highly anticipated IPO" but I have my doubts about the kind of revenue it can generate. It's certainly no Google, or Facebook, and the opportunities to montetise their service seem a little more limited. 

However, I haven't read their prospectus so I really have no idea what they have planned, but it had better to be good to justify a $14.2 billion market capitalisation.

Twitter lists tonight at $26 a share. Any thoughts?

http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/06/technology/social/twitter-ipo-price/index.html?iid=Lead


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2013)

*Re: TWTR - Twitter IPO*

This is interesting especially given the FB comeback. There are still concerns that FB is going out of flavor with teens and this is not a good sign for growth. Twitter is starting with a lower membership and its a different business model for sure.

To me its just a matter of interest more than anything. I'm curious how well it does compared to FB more as a feel for sentiment.

FB caused allot of angst amongst the mom and dad crowds, according to the muppets. So i wonder how many of them will have the gonads to try it again.

I'll likely watch it open just for interest sake though. The symbol is TWTR....


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2013)

*Re: TWTR - Twitter IPO*

From Bloomberg....



> By David Wilson
> Nov. 6 (Bloomberg) -- Twitter Inc.’s increase in the
> projected price for its initial public offering is in keeping
> with this year’s performance of newly public companies in the
> ...


----------



## notting (8 November 2013)

*Re: TWTR - Twitter IPO*

It's much easier to see how FB could become redundant or out of fashion than it is twitter.
Twitter is so micro, it's basically an 'open to the public texting  system.'
It's simplicity and practicality is it's strength.
Facebook, on the other hand, is much more about presenting your 'self art' to the world.
They have to keep developing, taking over and morphing into what ever looks like being the next big thing.

I thought the debut would be strong on this basis.
But couldn't get any.
Will be looking to buy it when dot.com boom 0.2 Busts.


----------



## GetRichOrDieTryn (11 November 2013)

*twitter shares*

twitter ipo'd at $26 then soar to $45. how many people were allowed to buy the $26 share? only guys on wallstreet or every investor? sorry for newb question.


----------



## notting (15 September 2016)

*Re: TWTR - Twitter IPO*

Didn't quite get the twitter and FB analysis right  but hey there's still time and opportunity.
News Corp should buy this now!!!!!!!!

Any way, here's a really tricky question.  What should you do next time twitter gets shot out of the sky on it's earnings report? (the little e's at the bottom show the timing of the earnings reports)




If it happens again I'd stick with it, but who gets to shoot the same bird out of the sky 4 x 

Also note the upside down head and shoulders at the bottom of the down trend broken and retraced. (it's one of those moments)


----------



## notting (6 October 2016)

It's a bird, it's a plane it's TWTR at 12 o'clock



Short for a typical report 24.87 looking to come off at open.


----------



## notting (27 July 2017)

I searched for this thread yesterday.
What I wanted to post was, - How many times should I risk shooting the same bird out of the sky?
Unfortunately on this occasion, I kept the gun in the saddle.
My reasoning was the Trump might have made it a tad more popular and it may be time to get on board and chase FB.  But weirdly - No!
Numbers are the same.  Just more usage 10% down pre-market so far, if you can't win with the President of Headlines as your exclusive, what will get you flying again?

Dorsey is a one hit wonder, bringing him back hasn't worked.


----------



## notting (27 July 2018)

I was too busy watching FB yesterday to remember to put the traditional short on the little bird! 13% down in pre-market!


----------



## wayneL (4 April 2022)

Elon!

That put a fire under its backside.

It will be interesting to see if/how twitter changes with regard to censorship and whatnot... and that rolls in price going forward.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> Elon!
> 
> That put a fire under its backside.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if/how twitter changes with regard to censorship and whatnot... and that rolls in price going forward.




Musk is now making a takeover bid.
I wonder if he has a plan or is he just mucking about? If there is a plan, I think it could be transforming. I find Twitter to be unimpressive.

He is also being sued, shareholder class action, for going above 5% without informing the market.


----------



## wayneL (15 April 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Musk is now making a takeover bid.
> I wonder if he has a plan or is he just mucking about.
> 
> Also being sued, shareholder class action, for going above 5% without informing the market.



His goal is to take it private, and to take out the extreme left's social media hegemony


----------



## Knobby22 (15 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> His goal is to take it private, and to take out the extreme left's social media hegemony



I don't think so. He doesn't work that way. Where is the money?

Also he is no right wing warrior. He was panned by the Murdoch s for years before they switched tack. He is above the tribal stuff.


----------



## wayneL (15 April 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I don't think so. He doesn't work that way. Where is the money?
> 
> Also he is no right wing warrior. He was panned by the Murdoch s for years before they switched tack. He is above the tribal stuff.



Oh it will be profitable too.

But never said he was right wing, but it's the **extreme** left he will bring to heel. Even the centre/centre left, even social democrats should be extremely interested in doing that.


----------



## wayneL (16 April 2022)

Thoughts on Twatter's poison pill?

It seems to be again contravening the board's fiduciary duty, in favour of maintaining the current management's political clout.

Musk will have a plan b and plan c etcetera as mentioned before. I'm not a holder but have ordered a large supply of popcorn for this.


----------



## tech/a (16 April 2022)

The ultimate squeeze 
brilliant business.
Take the money or lose more 
not taking the money.

Big boy negotiations.


----------



## Value Collector (16 April 2022)

This poison pill clause is actually silly in my opinion,


----------



## frugal.rock (16 April 2022)

Apparently Vanguard has upped it's stake to 10.3% to reclaim largest shareholder position.


wayneL said:


> have ordered a large supply of popcorn for this.



Mmmm, popcorn.


----------



## wayneL (16 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Apparently Vanguard has upped it's stake to 10.3% to reclaim largest shareholder position.
> 
> Mmmm, popcorn.



Russia? Pffft.

This is the real World war 3.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> His goal is to take it private, and to take out the extreme left's social media hegemony



I doubt it somehow. 

My guess is he will sell his stake at the higher price it is at now for a profit.

He will then head back in to Amber Heard, or some version of the foregoing.

gg


----------



## Value Collector (16 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I doubt it somehow.
> 
> My guess is he will sell his stake at the higher price it is at now for a profit.
> 
> ...



In the Past billionaires used to buy News papers for fun, I see this as being the same thing, sometimes Musk just does things for fun, like his crypto plays, It’s probably best not to read to much into it, he will probably lose interest soon or he could take it over for fun, who knows?

Hahaha, forget Amber he should have stuck with Grimes,


----------



## The Triangle (16 April 2022)

Value Collector said:


> In the Past billionaires used to buy News papers for fun, I see this as being the same thing, sometimes Musk just does things for fun, like his crypto plays, It’s probably best not to read to much into it, he will probably lose interest soon or he could take it over for fun, who knows?
> 
> Hahaha, forget Amber he should have stuck with Grimes,



Musks 'fun' is simply pushing limits and upsetting the apple cart.   Most billionaires buy sports teams for fun and newspapers to control opinion.  

I think the long-term consequences of this will be changes to corporation laws (via courts) banning poison pills and some shareholders rights plans in the US.

Short term I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of changes at Twitter to get broker and market interest up to justify higher "on paper" valuations.   I wouldn't want to be a board member right now.


----------



## Telamelo (17 April 2022)

Musk enjoys/entertains himself splashing big money around in such ways while making significant quick profits - whether it's in Tesla, Crypto, Twitter whatever he touches turns to gold lol well big $$ anyway


----------



## wayneL (17 April 2022)

What I find somewhere between amusing and eye rollingly ridiculous is the reactions of the left to this. They don't want musk to own it in spite of all their previous rhetoric of "it's a private company" etcetera. 

Apparently Musk is a Nazi, absolutely evil personified, in spite of him making EVs and all that sort of really cool left-wing crap.


----------



## wayneL (26 April 2022)

Elon!!!

Offer accepted TWTR going private.


----------



## mullokintyre (26 April 2022)

Now the fun will start. 
Grab a few beers, get ya comfy armchair and sit back to watch.
just don’t get involved.
Mick


----------



## The Triangle (4 May 2022)

""

What a great investment...  That's a game changer.


----------



## wayneL (4 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> ""
> 
> What a great investment...  That's a game changer.




I had to laugh at people trying to decipher the freemasons post.

Admit to looking for a deeper meaning than the obvious dad joke


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 May 2022)

Elon Musk has presented a pitch deck to investors in recent days outlining his grand — some might say incredible — plans for Twitter and its financial targets. _The New York Times_ obtained the presentation. Here’s a peek into what Musk sees for the social media service in the years ahead.

*Quintuple revenue to $US26.4 billion ($37.30 billion) by 2028.*
In his pitch deck, Musk claimed he would increase Twitter’s annual revenue to $US26.4 billion by 2028, up from $US5 billion last year.

*Cut Twitter’s reliance on advertising to less than 50 per cent of revenue.*
Under Musk, advertising would fall to 45% per cent of total revenue, down from around 90 per cent in 2020. In 2028, advertising would generate $US12 billion in revenue and subscriptions nearly $US10 billion, according to the document. Other revenue would come from businesses such as data licensing.

*Produce $15 million in revenue from a payments business.*
Twitter would bring in $US15 million from a payments business in 2023, according to the document, which would grow to about $US1.3 billion by 2028. The company’s payments business today, which includes tipping and shopping, is negligible. There has been speculation that Musk may introduce payment abilities to Twitter given that he helped popularise PayPal, the digital payments service.

*Increase average revenue per user by $US5.39.*
With all of these changes, Musk anticipates he can lift Twitter’s average revenue per user — a key metric for social media companies — to $US30.22 in 2028 from $US24.83 last year, according to the document.

*Reach 931 million users by 2028.*
Musk anticipates Twitter’s total number of users will grow from 217 million at the end of last year to nearly 600 million in 2025 and 931 million six years from now. Most of that growth will come from Twitter’s ad-supported business, including Twitter Blue, for which users pay $US3 a month to customise their experience on the app. According to the pitch deck, Musk expects 69 million users of Twitter Blue by 2025 and 159 million in 2028.

*Have 104 million subscribers for a mysterious X by 2028.*
Included in Musk’s total user estimates are what appear to be subscribers to a new product called X, which would have 104 million users in 2028, according to the document. The document did not detail what X Subscribers was, but Musk has hinted at introducing an ad-free experience on Twitter. The X Subscribers product shows up on the pitch deck in 2023, with 9 million users expected in its first year.

*Hire 3600 employees — after shedding hundreds.*
By 2025, Musk anticipates Twitter will have 11,072 employees, according to the document. That would be up from around 7500 today.

But in between, Musk expects the number to fluctuate, rising to 9225 employees in 2022, then declining to 8332 in 2023 before increasing again. Musk is likely to shed workers as part of his takeover, before bringing on new talent in engineering, a person with knowledge of the situation said. Stock-based compensation costs are also expected to rise to just over $3 billion by 2028, from $914 million in 2022.

*Raise free cash flow to $9.4 billion.*
Twitter will add about $US13 billion of debt as part of Musk’s buyout plan. But he expects to pay that debt down as free cash flow — a measure of how much money a company has to service its debt — is set to grow to $US3.2 billion in 2025 and $US9.4 billion in 2028, according to the pitch deck. Free cash flow would rise even as operating expenses and costs also rose, according to the document.

This article originally appeared in _The New York Times_.


----------



## The Triangle (19 May 2022)

Twitter booted out of the S&P "ESG" Index...  You know the index that's supposed to be for environmentally and socially responsibly companies.  When you see the list below of the top 10 makeup of this index its absolutely impossible to understand how Tesla was kicked out - one of the excuses given by the lizard people was that Tesla had a “lack of a low-carbon strategy”   I mean EXXON is there.... EXXON...  No matter how you slice it this doesn't help Tesla.   Getting booted from indices in general is not good even if they are a complete joke on humanity.  

Top companies in the S&P ESG Index: (which is pretty well the top by Market cap in the US list)  Good luck trying to find the full list - I gave up after 5 minutes searching on google.  

Apple 
Google 
Microsoft
Amazon
Nvidia
Proctor & Gamble
Exxon
United Health 
JP Morgan (take Tesla's place)
Berkshire Hathaway is not on this list either despite them operating (and I believe building) the largest (or at least second) renewable energy capacity in the US.  To my mind Berkshire and Tesla do a far better job of being social conscious than any of the companies listed above.    But Buffett and Musk are alternative thinkers who do not bow to wall street so no surprise they don't qualify.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 September 2022)

Twitter shareholders approve Elon Musk’s €44 billion takeover bid
					

Elon Musk is trying to backtrack on the deal.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## SirRumpole (22 October 2022)

Musk says he'll slash jobs at Twitter, shares fall 5%.









						Twitter shares tumble amid reports of Elon Musk's 'aggressive' plan to slash workforce
					

The social media company's shares shed almost 5 per cent after Elon Musk reportedly told would-be investors he would cut nearly three-quarters of the workforce if he takes over.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## moXJO (27 October 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Musk says he'll slash jobs at Twitter, shares fall 5%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of woke slackers to fire there. Realistically, extermination would be a bigger benefit to mankind.


----------



## CityIndex (28 October 2022)

Elon Musk has officially closed the deal for Twitter at $44B and has reportedly removed a number of top EX-ecutives from the company. Interesting to see what the broader market reaction will be when trading on Wall Street resumes tonight.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2022)

CityIndex said:


> Elon Musk has officially closed the deal for Twitter at $44B and has reportedly removed a number of top EX-ecutives from the company.




Twitter executives who were fired include Parag Agrawal, Twitter’s chief executive, Ned Segal, the chief financial officer, Vijaya Gadde, the top legal and policy executive, and Sean Edgett, the general counsel, said people who declined to be identified


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2022)

the modern way



> The ABC understands most Australian Twitter staff have been logged out of the company's system, with workers globally to find out whether they still have a job via email.











						Australian Twitter staff locked out of company systems ahead of global lay-offs
					

The ABC understands most Australian Twitter staff have been logged out of the company's system, with workers globally to find out whether they still have a job via email.




					www.abc.net.au
				




_- during the GFC, more than one financial company had a fire alarm set off, and then only those 'elect'  to be retained could use their security pass to get back in the building_


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 November 2022)

I can't imagine what Twitter will become under Musk.  The possibilities are endless for such a company.  The only thing that will prevent it 10-bagging in price will be attacks from corporate/Democratic America.  One such company has already started.  The most evil company on the planet, in fact!  Pfizer pulled their ads from Twitter the day after Elon took over.


----------



## divs4ever (5 November 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I can't imagine what Twitter will become under Musk.  The possibilities are endless for such a company.  The only thing that will prevent it 10-bagging in price will be attacks from corporate/Democratic America.  One such company has already started.  The most evil company on the planet, in fact!  Pfizer pulled their ads from Twitter the day after Elon took over.



 and that is a bad thing ??

 advertisers  doing the heavy threats is what killed  old media  , ( folks started waking up the news was no longer 'news'  , but advertorials , and infomercials and stuff )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 November 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I can't imagine what Twitter will become under Musk.  The possibilities are endless for such a company.  The only thing that will prevent it 10-bagging in price will be attacks from corporate/Democratic America.  One such company has already started.  The most evil company on the planet, in fact!  Pfizer pulled their ads from Twitter the day after Elon took over.



and Amber Heard got blocked !!!

_what will people think, now._


----------



## The Triangle (5 November 2022)

Twitter sacks half of staff as Elon Musk launches overhaul
					

Twitter sacks half of its 7,500-strong staff as new owner Elon Musk launches a major overhaul of the troubled social media company just a week after his takeover.




					www.google.com
				




I can't imagine how any company can sack half the workforce and still maintain full operations. Tells you something about the extreme waste in tech companies...Imagine Commonwealth bank or BHP sacking half the workforce and operations still smoothly continuing. Twitter working just fine this morning.  

With regards to advertising....  Think of all the free media attention these companies just received for "suspending advertising".  Give it a month and they're gonna be back quietly advertising.  It's all part of the game.


----------



## mullokintyre (5 November 2022)

For the first time ever, I opened an account in twitter on Monday, and have made a tweet.
Not sure if the world is going to end, but there is a lot of crap posted/tweeted, just like FB.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (5 November 2022)

Musk is an engineering and development company genius but he appears to me to be going into Twitter without any real idea.
He has paid way too much for a company that doesn't make a profit and needs to turn it around.

He hasn't developed a plan but rather just tweeted some brain farts about charging big users a monthly charge of $20 then, when that goes down like a lead balloon, Tweets a lesser amount.

The really popular people have long left to make real money on TikTok and other platforms that pay you for content.

I am scared Musk is going to mess this up.


----------



## mullokintyre (5 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Musk is an engineering and development company genius but he appears to me to be going into Twitter without any real idea.
> He has paid way too much for a company that doesn't make a profit and needs to turn it around.
> 
> He hasn't developed a plan but rather just tweeted some brain farts about charging big users a monthly charge of $20 then, when that goes down like a lead balloon, Tweets a lesser amount.
> ...



I always regarded Musk as a salesman, mostly selling himself.
The fact that almost all the conversations about twitter, aboutTesla, about spaces X centre on Musk himself is my reasoning behind that opinion.
he has surrounded himself with talented people who carry out his ideas/brainfarts/entreprenial visions while he goes out and sells them.
He even brought a team from his other entities over to manage the firings.
He is the master of the put down, thinks quickly on his feet, and  is amaverick.
Had he gone into Law, he would have made a motzah as a celebrity attorney in court. very dramatic and with an eye for showmanship.
I still think that the quote of his where he suggested that those who refused to work in the office " should go find somewhere else to pretend to work" right up there with some of the best stuff from Groucho Marx.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (5 November 2022)

From Elon Musk:

Regarding Twitter’s reduction in force, unfortunately there is no choice when the company is losing over $4M/day.

Everyone exited was offered 3 months of severance, which is 50% more than legally required.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> and that is a bad thing ??
> 
> advertisers  doing the heavy threats is what killed  old media  , ( folks started waking up the news was no longer 'news'  , but advertorials , and infomercials and stuff )



It's a bad thing if you've just bought Twitter and your revenues plunge like that.  But overall, I agree it's a good thing.

Musk wants to make it a service where celebs and other self-absorbed dingbats pay $8/yr to have a blue check mark next to their name.  Keep it running that way.

Don't worry Knobby - everything he touches turns to gold.  A company like that will be a breeze after building space ships.


----------



## divs4ever (5 November 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> It's a bad thing if you've just bought Twitter and your revenues plunge like that.  But overall, I agree it's a good thing.
> 
> Musk wants to make it a service where celebs and other self-absorbed dingbats pay $8/yr to have a blue check mark next to their name.  Keep it running that way.
> 
> Don't worry Knobby - everything he touches turns to gold.  A company like that will be a breeze after building space ships.



 i thought it was $8 a month  but still chump change  for politicians  and others that thrive in the Twitter-verse  ( say if you are running  a financial opinion blog )

 but as i understood it Twitter was losing money anyway , so by losing more money ( a tax-write-off ) and cleaning house and rebuilding MIGHT be a good play 

 what if the politicians ( both sides)  just went away , leaving it for other professional and hobbyists to join in robust discussions  like the internet used to be ( so i am told )


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> For the first time ever, I opened an account in twitter on Monday, and have made a tweet.
> Not sure if the world is going to end, but there is a lot of crap posted/tweeted, just like FB.
> Mick



It's a cesspit of idiots, activists and trolls. But it is also great for news and opinions from those whom you respect, there is also so fabulous content, especially financial. It just takes a bit of time to find it all.

fintwit is a great list to follow, some of the best macro thinkers hang out there.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i thought it was $8 a month  but still chump change  for politicians  and others that thrive in the Twitter-verse  ( say if you are running  a financial opinion blog )
> 
> but as i understood it Twitter was losing money anyway , so by losing more money ( a tax-write-off ) and cleaning house and rebuilding MIGHT be a good play
> 
> what if the politicians ( both sides)  just went away , leaving it for other professional and hobbyists to join in robust discussions  like the internet used to be ( so i am told )



You're right, $8/mo.

It's amazing watching Elon go through the Twitter offices, lift up the carpets and look underneath.  A lot of crap has been shoved under there.  I thought Twitter would have had some smart people working there, but not the case aparently.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> For the first time ever, I opened an account in twitter on Monday, and have made a tweet.
> Not sure if the world is going to end, but there is a lot of crap posted/tweeted, just like FB.
> Mick



Hi Mullonkintyre

Musk taking over Twitter is good because you can see his Tweets and therefore his thinking.

Be very careful on who you like, because the program will hit you with similar. Try to follow very few people unless you trust them  I follow only two.(Casey Briggs and Julia Banks).

Twitter will try to  turn you into a crazy lefty or right wing nut or a conspiracy crazy if you click too many tweets. I rarely click and never post.

Even if you click once on a puppy meme, you will get heaps of cute animals (my bad).


----------



## mullokintyre (6 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Hi Mullonkintyre
> 
> Musk taking over Twitter is good because you can see his Tweets and therefore his thinking.
> 
> ...



I am not a puppy cat or bird person. and  just don't do cute.
Still feeling my way with the twitterverse.
Mick


----------



## divs4ever (6 November 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You're right, $8/mo.
> 
> It's amazing watching Elon go through the Twitter offices, lift up the carpets and look underneath.  A lot of crap has been shoved under there.  I thought Twitter would have had some smart people working there, but not the case aparently.



depends on what you call 'smart'  being a ( former ? ) computer hobbyist , some have incredible talents in a very small area , others have solid skills in a wide area  ( of IT ) and like all businesses  you have those of mediocre talent but are well related ( connected )


----------



## frugal.rock (6 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Twitter will try to turn you into a crazy lefty or right wing nut or a conspiracy crazy if you click too many tweets. I rarely click and never post.



My kids in mid teens don't have or use twatter.
They haven't been told not to use it.

If they are representative of a younger generation that ain't interested in it, I think a monthly charge will see the death of it, broadly speaking.

Have heard people saying that they will just use Gettr or whatever it's called.

Dunno, wait and see job, but I would remove it rather than pay $x per month, if I had it or used it, which I never have.

Not sure if muskrat has this one right...


----------



## Knobby22 (6 November 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> My kids in mid teens don't have or use twatter.
> They haven't been told not to use it.
> 
> If they are representative of a younger generation that ain't interested in it, I think a monthly charge will see the death of it, broadly speaking.
> ...



With you. My kids, late teens, early twenties wouldn't be seen dead on it. It's pretty oldschool if you think how it works. More for political nerds.

They use Instagram.


----------



## divs4ever (6 November 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> My kids in mid teens don't have or use twatter.
> They haven't been told not to use it.
> 
> If they are representative of a younger generation that ain't interested in it, I think a monthly charge will see the death of it, broadly speaking.
> ...



the charge is for 'enhanced services '  it will be interesting to see what extra services go with the fee  ,

 have never joined  any major social media  , so probably won't affect me directly

 besides ,  it all depends on what Musk wants  , he might just want a private chat-line ( for his various businesses  ,  a  secure Zoom replacement ) or a massive data-base to send Tesla ads to


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> depends on what you call 'smart'  being a ( former ? ) computer hobbyist , some have incredible talents in a very small area , others have solid skills in a wide area  ( of IT ) and like all businesses  you have those of mediocre talent but are well related ( connected )



They've been dishonest, according to Musk.  That's not very smart.  Elon has indicated that they lied to advertizers and the courts, and that the platform hasn't been updated or optimized in ages.  I think he will turn Twitter into a 'must have' app by integrating it with Tesla and its related products.  If I was a celeb or ran a business through Twitter, I'd happily pay.  But payment is optional, and most casual users won't.

I can see it easily tripling in value.


----------



## divs4ever (6 November 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> They've been dishonest, according to Musk.  That's not very smart.  Elon has indicated that they lied to advertizers and the courts, and that the platform hasn't been updated or optimized in ages.  I think he will turn Twitter into a 'must have' app by integrating it with Tesla and its related products.  If I was a celeb or ran a business through Twitter, I'd happily pay.  But payment is optional, and most casual users won't.
> 
> I can see it easily tripling in value.



 yes it is an education waiting to happen  , whether he succeeds or not ,

the hard bit will be to  keep the paying members to not use it for illegal purposes  ( remember he owns  Star link as well , not that , it is mentioned  in the stuff i am reading )

 i can see some businesses   happy to subscribe ( including accounts for selected staff ) think of it as a substitute for email and a corporate notice-board , rolled into one 

 the downside will be those trying to abuse it ( almost always somebody does )


----------



## divs4ever (6 November 2022)

you didn't need to be Musk  to see  there was some shonkiness even before the 2020 elections at Twitter  , but that made the Musk buy-out easier


----------



## Value Collector (6 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I always regarded Musk as a salesman, mostly selling himself.



I don’t know about that, Richard Branson is a salesman, Musk is definitely very different.

I don’t think you can have the type of high risk success as Musk is such different businesses by just being a good salesman.


----------



## divs4ever (6 November 2022)

Value Collector said:


> I don’t know about that, Richard Branson is a salesman, Musk is definitely very different.
> 
> I don’t think you can have the type of high risk success as Musk is such different businesses by just being a good salesman.



  different businesses   or different pieces of the same  ( long-term ) plan , which will mesh together later on


----------



## Knobby22 (8 November 2022)

Musk trying to rehire many he sacked.
 I would be asking for a sign on bonus. Starting to lose respect for him.


----------



## divs4ever (8 November 2022)

when so many tech companies are slashing also ??

since the others haven't changed policies maybe he is better  checking the discards in the rivals  ( you can bet a couple  aren't total leftiods )

 besides he is talking about adding services and extra features   maybe he should be looking outside social media as well


----------



## noirua (8 November 2022)

Tesla’s Post-Twitter Selloff Pushes Stock to a 17-Month Low​
Investors grow concerned about CEO Musk’s Twitter takeover
Shares are biggest weight on S&P 500, down 12% since Oct. 27



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		

 - damned cheek, noirua


----------



## divs4ever (8 November 2022)

well Bloomberg can't have many friends left after switching parties in 2020 

 maybe Twitter will send some over to boost the readership


----------



## divs4ever (8 November 2022)

BTW i thought Musk and a few really  rich dudes and  Jack Dorsey bought the company (  i heard Dorsey declined to sell his existing holding and was willing to collaborate with Musk , so who the hell are these 'shareholders ' 

 imo Musk overpaid at $44  billion most of the 'shareholders' should be out in the street with a wad of cash in there hand


----------



## Knobby22 (26 November 2022)

The new plan is to have paid for blue, grey and gold birds, with manual identity verification that it is the real person/company.

Looks like Musk will be hiring!


----------



## wayneL (26 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Starting to lose respect for him.



My inside contacts tell me that we Elon is utterly devastated by this news


----------



## orr (29 November 2022)

George Hotz being slotted in to managment ??
Was he 'tapped ?  Or did he tap?

Takes him away from 'Comma Ai'... just as Version 11 coming up for wide release .... keep your friends close and your frenemies closer...


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2022)

"effectively taking a knife to a gunfight" Elizabeth Knight with regard Musk taking on Apple.

Apple has a history , Parler was temporarily removed from the App store stopping the site from gaining greater traction,
and changing the ios rules cut Facebook revenues by $12 billion.

According to Media Matters 50 of twitters top 100 advertisers have either announced or just stopped advertising on Twitter.









						Can Elon Musk afford to go to war with Apple?
					

The iPhone maker has already cut advertising over Twitter, and its alleged threat to “withhold” Twitter’s app from the App Store could be catastrophic blow to Elon Musk’s plan to make the platform profitable.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> "effectively taking a knife to a gunfight" Elizabeth Knight with regard Musk taking on Apple.
> 
> Apple has a history , Parler was temporarily removed from the App store stopping the site from gaining greater traction,
> and changing the ios rules cut Facebook revenues by $12 billion.
> ...



One might also ask if Apple can afford to go to war with Musk.
According to Forbes , Musk is one of many who are unhappy about the high fees that apple charge for the Apps being listed on the Apple Store.
Is this some sort of coordinated attempt to bring these fees down?
If so,, there are many developers who hope he wins the war, without saying so directly.
There are some pretty big egos at work here, not just Musks.
In the end, money talks.
if advertisers find that there is a growing market on twitter, they will spend their money.

Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> if advertisers find that there is a growing market on twitter, they will spend their money.
> 
> Mick



If and its a big IF.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2022)

What conceivable reason would Apple have for taking Twitter off the app store?


----------



## moXJO (30 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> What conceivable reason would Apple have for taking Twitter off the app store?


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> What conceivable reason would Apple have for taking Twitter off the app store?



Being attacked by Musk on twitter. You don't need to do it, just threaten it.


----------



## moXJO (30 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> If and its a big IF.



The backlash is on. Apple limited the airdrop feature in China that the protesters were using to circumvent the ccp restrictions.
It's now starting the Apple hate.

Be interesting to see which cult group wins. Apple is a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> The backlash is on. Apple limited the airdrop feature in China that the protesters were using to circumvent the ccp restrictions.
> It's now starting the Apple hate.
> 
> Be interesting to see which cult group wins. Apple is a bit long in the tooth.



I have been a long term user of Apple products since the days of the LIsa and the first 128K macintosh.
It was an innovative company that left the crappy microsoft DOS dead in the water,
It brought us the mouse, intuitive graphic interface, and was portable (ok, luggable).
But over the years it has become bloatware, just like Microsoft Windows.
My Imac is only 3 years old, but after I had numerous memory leakage issues and panic attacks(by the operating system, not by me),  I have had to double the installed memory to cope with all the background  services and TSR's they have built into the IOS.
The premium of the Apple products is now no longer worth the price.
I already run both Windows 11 and  IOs, but will probably stick to running windows from now on.
I will most likely switch to Android phones and tablets, as I no longer need them for the aviation apps.
Especially as the BYD does not do Apple Carplay, but you can upload android apps.
Mick


----------



## moXJO (30 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I have been a long term user of Apple products since the days of the LIsa and the first 128K macintosh.
> It was an innovative company that left the crappy microsoft DOS dead in the water,
> It brought us the mouse, intuitive graphic interface, and was portable (ok, luggable).
> But over the years it has become bloatware, just like Microsoft Windows.
> ...



Steve jobs (even though I thought he was a massive wanker) was a very forward thinker who put out some quality products.
I just never caught the apple fever. I'm not the "walled garden" type. 
The phones are basically narcissist toolkits these days.


----------



## moXJO (1 December 2022)

And just like that elon musk gets a tour around the apple factory by Tim Cook.


----------



## mullokintyre (1 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> And just like that elon musk gets a tour around the apple factory by Tim Cook.



Maybe He was showing Elon around in the hope that he will buy apple.
Mick


----------



## moXJO (1 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Maybe He was showing Elon around in the hope that he will buy apple.
> Mick



Cook thought bubble:
 *If he paid $44 billion for twitter......*


----------



## mullokintyre (2 December 2022)

Further to the attempts by apple to xontrol the  world of internet.
From Kitco


> First, it was Elon Musk taking issue with Apple’s App Store policy, and now it’s Coinbase, the top cryptocurrency exchange in the U.S., which has claimed that the tech company has blocked certain features on its self-custody Coinbase Wallet.
> 
> “You might have noticed you can't send NFTs [nonfungible tokens] on Coinbase Wallet iOS anymore. This is because Apple blocked our last app release until we disabled the feature,” the exchange said in a Twitter thread posted on Thursday.
> 
> ...



Any org that gets so big that it has too much control over the space they operate in will eventually abuse that power.
I am trying to migrate as much as I can to open sourced  operations,  although in some instances it is not possible.
Mick


----------



## moXJO (2 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Further to the attempts by apple to xontrol the  world of internet.
> From Kitco
> 
> Any org that gets so big that it has too much control over the space they operate in will eventually abuse that power.
> ...



Crypto bro's won't be happy.
Apple will want to be careful how many techies it p1sses off


----------



## Knobby22 (20 December 2022)

Excellent but sobering financial article on Twitter from Stephen Bartholomew.
Pretty grim reading.









						The foundations of Elon Musk’s digital town square are wobbling
					

There are signs that Elon Musk is trying to restructure the mountain of high-cost debt he took on to acquire Twitter, with his own actions post-acquisition further undermining the platform’s already-shaky finances.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## moXJO (20 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Excellent but sobering financial article on Twitter from Stephen Bartholomew.
> Pretty grim reading.
> 
> 
> ...



Volume up with half the staff is all that needs to be noted. Also the part about advertisers fleeing.

Still early days yet. But Elon should recognise that him tweeting on twitter has historically always ended in a cluster fluck.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Volume up with half the staff is all that needs to be noted. Also the part about advertisers fleeing.
> 
> Still early days yet. But Elon should recognise that him tweeting on twitter has historically always ended in a cluster fluck.



Musk now looking for a CEO, in his words, fool enough to take the role.

He said the loan he took out on Twitter alone has added $1.5 billion to the platform costs, that implies a 12% interest rate.

He said revenue tracking for 3 billion but it was 4.5 billion before he took it over.

If he got all the 140,000 subscribers to pay the Twitter Blue $8 a month that would only bring in $13.5 million. A drop in the water.

I can't see a way out of bankruptcy

... but it is Elon Musk so let's see if he can turn it around.


----------



## moXJO (23 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Musk now looking for a CEO, in his words, fool enough to take the role.
> 
> He said the loan he took out on Twitter alone has added $1.5 billion to the platform costs, that implies a 12% interest rate.
> 
> ...



Considering that Tesla took years and a few near bankruptcies to get to a position of profit. I would expect similar out of twitter. 

There seems to be deep structural problems there, from staff to software. It was literally a company run by employees (woke entitled ones at that). So no wonder it was such a mess. 

It's going to be a money pit for the foreseeable future. Monetisation for users is the sure bet, just not sure how it's done.


----------



## moXJO (24 December 2022)

Latest discussions around the problems at twitter


----------



## mullokintyre (27 December 2022)

Twitter does serve up some useful if surprising results.
I wonder what will be written after another 20 years?
Mick


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> What conceivable reason would Apple have for taking Twitter off the app store?



Apple  makes irrational decisions like that  ( former Apple fanboi )

i think they trip over their imaginary egos with their misplaced arrogance , at every high profile opportunity


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Cook thought bubble:
> *If he paid $44 billion for twitter......*



maybe Elon is more tech savvy than Cook , it would need a huge capital expenditure to bring Apple back from just being another over-priced brand


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Twitter does serve up some useful if surprising results.
> I wonder what will be written after another 20 years?
> Mick
> View attachment 150957



arguably that makes me 20 years behind the times ( although i use you-tube when i absolutely have to )

 thanks for improving my Christmas


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Crypto bro's won't be happy.
> Apple will want to be careful how many techies it p1sses off



 still have my 'wind-tunnel '  , plenty of techies already P--ed off ,   there is a whole 'jail-break ' community and has been  for over 10 years 
 since many techies know their way around Unix  and Apple is now just another PC or device .....


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> are you bored...
> 
> kind regards
> rcw1



kinda partial to Iggy-Pop (hint )

 but juveniles lurking so can't play my  extreme heavy metal 

 only lightweight stuff like this 






						RAGE OF LIGHT - I Can, I Will (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
					

RAGE OF LIGHT "I Can, I Will" Trance Metal / Melodic Death Metal from Switzerland  I CAN, I WILL DIGITAL TRACK AND LYRICS AVAILABLE HERE : https://rageoflight.bandcamp.com Also available on iTunes, Spotify, Google Play, Amazon MP3 and other digital stores.  ORDER OUR ALBUM "IMPLODER" HERE (the...




					yewtu.be


----------



## rcw1 (27 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> kinda partial to Iggy-Pop (hint )
> 
> but juveniles lurking so can't play my  extreme heavy metal
> 
> ...



gave rcw1 a headache... ha ha h ah ha ha ha 
where did you find that one??

kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> gave rcw1 a headache... ha ha h ah ha ha ha
> where did you find that one??
> 
> kind regards
> rcw1



in the 'family-friendly ' section

have wide-ranging tastes  ( which normally evades mainstream popular music )

 but i suppose being resistant  to 'frights ' is an edge in the stock market

 now this is a  little scary , but seasonal and not so loud






						DARK SARAH "A Grim Christmas Story" LYRIC VIDEO
					

Created and shared with the permission of Dark Sarah (Heidi Parviainen ex- Amberian Dawn).  Please support the creation of the debut Cinematic Metal Album by Dark Sarah that will feature: Kasperi Heikkinen (U.D.O,Merging Flare) guitar Jukka Koskinen (Wintersun) bass guitar Lauri Kuussalo (...




					yewtu.be


----------



## rcw1 (27 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> in the 'family-friendly ' section
> 
> have wide-ranging tastes  ( which normally evades mainstream popular music )
> 
> ...



funnnieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
hate to have been married to her... would have ended up at the bottom of the sea too
ha ha ha ha ha

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> funnnieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> hate to have been married to her... would have ended up at the bottom of the sea too
> ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> ...



i stayed single ( so far )

 but yes you have to think carefully about some things (  but maybe cheating wasn't a good idea either )

have had to duck the collateral damage of friends who have strayed ( NEVER a good idea to be there when  'the affair ' is discovered )

 but that lady has put out other interesting tunes 






						Dark Sarah - "Dance With The Dragon" feat. JP Leppäluoto
					

Crowdfunding for the new Dark Sarah album "GRIM" is on! Please contribute at: https://igg.me/at/grimbydarksarah  Thank you for your support!  Official music video for the track "Dance With The Dragon" feat. JP Leppäluoto. It is taken from the highly anticipated DARK SARAH´s second cinematic...




					yewtu.be


----------

